# Custom trike stretch and chop 26" schwinn frame



## Artweld

Been working on this custom project for some time now 26" schwinn corvette frame stretched and chopped, krate front drum wheel, monarch springer, adjustable to drop on the floor show position frame and rear fenders. Custom made handed bars and full sheet metal fenders by Jim @JAF/CO designed by artweld95@sbcglobal.net


----------



## JAF/CO

Need to quite dragging your feet and get it done [emoji463]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artweld

I'm trying but every time I get ready to work on it, someone brings me another project after project to work on...$$$ like spending other people's money's on builds


----------



## syclesavage

Nice bro sweet ride .


----------



## JimK

JAF/CO said:


> Need to quite dragging your feet and get it done [emoji463]




Feet won't be the only thing dragging! That sucker is low. Very cool project. Nice work so far.

JimK


----------



## sludgeguy

Totally unique! Really like it, has an Auburn feel to the design!
Really love it!!


----------



## Jaypem

Daaaammmnnn!
Way to go. That is superb.


----------



## Jaypem

Any updates on this build?


----------



## Artweld

Jaypem said:


> Any updates on this build?



Still working out a few more ideals on this build, it's one of those projects where better ideals continues until it all flows together, would hate to finish it too soon and then regret doing it differently, but at the moment have 4 other builds ahead of it, thanks 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkent

I have a question.
How do you pedal it? It looks like the crank will hit the ground.
JKent


----------



## Artweld

jkent said:


> I have a question.
> How do you pedal it? It looks like the crank will hit the ground.
> JKent



On the rear drop outs which are attached to the trike axle housing there is a mounting Area that I welded, two tabs on the frame and a round tube on the trike adapter so it can raise up about 4", then I slide in a locking pin which keeps it up in the air so the pedals can clear the ground for riding, also the rear fenders are adjustable so that they are in the level position when it's on the ground or riding around, 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkent

Cool, I thought you might have hydraulics on it. LOL
JKent


----------



## Artweld

jkent said:


> Cool, I thought you might have hydraulics on it. LOL
> JKent



Nah, hydraulics are cool but they just seem to take up to much space hoses wires ram etc, but if use right and hidden they can be great, that's just my opinion 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## DB ReTodd

Artweld said:


> Nah, hydraulics are cool but they just seem to take up to much space hoses wires ram etc, but if use right and hidden they can be great, that's just my opinion
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk



Try a Co2 tank with a manual air valve. It works great without taking up too much space. That's what I use on my bike.


----------



## Artweld

DB ReTodd said:


> Try a Co2 tank with a manual air valve. It works great without taking up too much space. That's what I use on my bike.



Thanks, sounds like something to look into will gave to check it out 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike K.

That is SICKKKK!!! I love it!


----------

